# Mudroom cover up?



## jrob86 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking to remodel my entry way mudroom. There is one thing that I'm trying to figure out how to address: There is a step that the clothes dryer exhaust runs through to the outside. This step leads up to the rest of the house. On the entry level you have the entry way and the Laundry room. There is an ugly looking access panel where you can get to the exhaust. I wanted to dress this up or maybe build a bench to kinda hide it. What do you guys think?  Pictures attached for reference.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 29, 2016)

15" high cupboard boxes from a box store made into a seat just cut the back to fit over shelf.


----------

